# Photography~Favorite photo~NOT a contest



## redtailgal (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys!

Lets share our favorite photo with one another.   Only ONE photo and you must be the one who took the picture!

Submit it and tell us about it.  Why did you take that picture?  What do you like about it? and What would you do differently, if anything?

I'll go get mine ready and make another post with mine...............


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 22, 2011)

This is a picture that I particularly enjoy.  Its not that great of a shot, but I love it.

Why did you take that picture?  

This is a captive mountain lion........and I was allowed behind the scenes.  I had been actually touching his face not to long before this pciture was taken, and I was in awe at how peaceful and magestic he looked when he was that far away from me, compared to how powerful he felt when he looked directly into my eyes.....less than six inches from my face.  


What do you like about it?

I like the peacefulness, the calmness coming from such a large and powerful animal. lol, I REALLY liked that he was so relaxed and calm about me being in his exclosure.

What would you do differently, if anything?

I wish that, at that time, I had a better camera and had the knowledge that I know now.  I wish that I would have been able to take a pic of him that actually showed how magestic he is.  This pic just does not do him justice.


----------



## Lothiriel (Nov 22, 2011)

I've got one! I'll have to post it later though.  That mountain lion is so beautiful.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

Why did you take that picture?

Finally picked up my DH's camera and started to practice.  Completely manual focus.   First time with it on manual.  


What do you like about it?

First, it's in focus.  And truly like the different colors showing in Dobby's coat.  Really shows off the different coloring.  


What would you do differently, if anything?

Would love to get the "red out" of Dobby's eyes.   Would have loved the pic to show the brown that I see when his eye is not in the light.  But other than that, I really like this picture.


----------



## Lothiriel (Nov 22, 2011)

_Why did you take that picture?  _
I was just randomly walking around taking pictures, and the cat happened to be up on the roof with a bit of snow on his forehead... I couldn't resist.

_What do you like about it?_
Pretty much everything. 

_What would you do differently, if anything?_
I wish I could have gotten closer without using the zoom. I would have preferred to have it on macro so there would be more detail. But I'm kinda too short for that..


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 23, 2011)

Just one?  But I have HUNDREDS of favorites!  I suppose if I had to pick just one it would be this one...

_Why did you take that picture?  _
It was a winter photo shoot with my best buddies, I saw him up on the hill and just snapped away.  I loves the sunshine and blue skies that day.  It really was the perfect day for taking pictures of a couple sable shepherds.

_What do you like about it? _
His expression.  It is actually really rare to get that look out of that dog.  For anyone that knows him he is just an overgrown, exhuberant, old puppy.  It is the big joke that he is the 9-year-old 9-month old.  But, to those of us that REALLY know him... really only me DH and my trainer, he is so much more than just an overgrown puppy.  He has mature thoughts every once in a while and I would trust that dog with my life.  He is one of my dearest friends and my partner.

_What would you do differently, if anything?_
I wish I would have known more and could have done it more manually, just so I can take a little more credit for how great it looks.  But mostly I think I just had a good camera


----------



## Cabinchick (Nov 23, 2011)

What a beautiful dog, and wonderful photo!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 23, 2011)

Why did you take that picture?  

I was working in the garden and the bottle baby fawn (Woody) I was raising for DNR came over and lay down near me.  I couldn't resist the photo op.


What do you like about it? 

He looks like a garden statue come to life.  

What would you do differently, if anything?

I don't like the dappled lighting.


----------



## peachick (Nov 23, 2011)

I have hundreds of favorites,  and It is always changing.  But the first one that came to mind was this one....
taken Feb 2010




100_8543 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


I took the photo because .....  It was early in the morning after a snow fall.  Looking out from the kitchen deck everything was white....  except for the big blue bird in the tree.

I like it because ....  It is just an awesome photo.

What would I do different ....  I'd have a camera with a better zoom!  He was so far away.  My little digital did the best it could.  But it is because of this photo  I decided  I was ready for a really good camera.  Now  that I have a great camera  and  I am hoping for another opportunity to retake this photo.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 23, 2011)

I am LOVING this thread!  

I always look at the pics before I comment on them, and imagine the story behind them first.   I love hearing the stories and thought processes.....but I rarely get it "right" in my imagination, lol


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 23, 2011)

I find it interesting that most favorite pics have a story or special meaning.  I find the more photos I take, and the more I have on file, the ones that truly stand out are not just good looking, but I can reflect on them and think "oh I remember that..."


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, lol, I am the same way.  Sometimes, I love to hear the story more than I love to look at the pics!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 24, 2012)

Aw comeon !! ONE? Your really strict arent ya  







_Why did you take this picture?_

Well, I was updating my journal, and was doing shots for each chicken. Danny happened to lay down on my lap, and I coudn't resist

_What do you like about this picture?_
It shows his true, calmness. And it reminds me of Gryphon, another rooster who sits like this with his tail cocked up. I love it because it shows how Danny's feathers don't blend, but rather are choppy, making him beautiful to me. It just is so, peaceful, like you can see in his eyes he knows hes somewhere safe, and trusts the person with the camera. I just Love it.

_ What would you change about this photo?_

I would wish it was less blurry, that would just help everything. Oh and I wish it was outside


----------



## manybirds (May 24, 2012)

goslings (brown chineses, american-blue, lavender and buff-, buff african_


----------



## manybirds (May 24, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (May 24, 2012)

Manybirds..........those photos are lovely!  Could you go back and answer the questions in the first post?


----------



## manybirds (May 24, 2012)

oops sorry!
 Why did you take that picture? i had the camera out  What do you like about it? i just like the fact that i can finnaly post pics! and What would you do differently, if anything? not much if anything!


----------



## Fierlin (May 24, 2012)

This is my favourite picture at the moment. I just thought it was so unique to get clouds that looked like this!


----------



## manybirds (May 24, 2012)

why did i take it? how can you NOT take a pic of all that fluff? what do i like? just how she stood nice and still and posed pretty! what would i change? not a thing





why did i take it? i love his coloring! what do i like? how it has all his plumage melded nicely. what would i change? i would have liked him to be out of the dirt and in the grass for a nicer background


----------



## manybirds (May 24, 2012)

Fierlin said:
			
		

> This is my favourite picture at the moment. I just thought it was so unique to get clouds that looked like this!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5822_dscf2628.jpg


thats amazing! (kinda creepy too!)


----------



## HankTheTank (May 24, 2012)

That pic of the ball of fluff....what is it?? Is it alive?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 24, 2012)

Perhaps its an angora bunny??


----------



## HankTheTank (May 24, 2012)

That's what I was thinking....I just wanted to be sure. It's an interesting picture!


----------



## Fierlin (May 24, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> Fierlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! 
And yes, I did think it was a lil weird but very beautiful


----------



## manybirds (May 25, 2012)

Fierlin said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its like the beginning of the apocalypse or something! 
haha probably should have put what that was. its my black tort english angora doe sweetie (who i am very proud of by the by  doe's good on the show table and i can't wait to see what kind of mother she is! i'm breeding her after ARBA nationaly convention this fall to my lilac tort buck who has the best density of any EA i've met! -can you tell i'm excited?


----------



## Fierlin (May 25, 2012)

I've named the pic the ozone layer hole. 
It was what was circulating around my mind, after having just completed as assignment on climate change


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 26, 2012)

I have 2. 






_Why did you take this picture?_
I was on an adventure to take BW pics so I just shot this one while walking downtown. 
_What do you like about this picture?_
I like the way it's slanted, and the feeling I get from this photo. 
_What would you change about this photo?_
nothing... maybe that's a bad thing??? 

\/ photo below I just had to add, gives me so many laughs! 







_Why did you take this picture?_
Because I was dressing up my dogs!
_What do you like about this picture?_
He's kingly stature. 
_What would you change about this photo?_
Nothing again! SOrry.


----------



## redtailgal (May 26, 2012)

Smallfarmgirl.........

I think that black and white shots are way overdone.  Many folks have told me that they like to take pic and convert it to black and white so it looks professionsal.  (sigh........there is so much more that goes into a professional shot than that).  Black and whites are a pet peeve of mine and I cringe when I see that someone as converted a shot to black and white.

HOWEVER..........I like that one. (hahaha, you thought I was being mean, didnt you!).  That old truck and that angle make this a good black and white because it is UNIQUE.  It's a little over exposed, which isnt recessarily a bad thing, I think it works for this pic.

I know that you like black and white shots, so I want to show you something, if you have the software.

I'm not sure what photo editing software you are using, but if you have the proper software and understand what a histogram is, trying playing with this one.  Bring your highlights down a little and darken your shadows.  You can see how the "mood" of the shot changes.

ALso, if you have the original color shot........I'd like to play with it and type up a quick lesson on conversion.  Would you mind providing the color shot and letting me edit in various ways in a thread?  You'd get full credit for the shot.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 26, 2012)

Sorry, I just took it on my camera on B&W MODE.. 

I edited it, like it? I'm going to try to put my whole alum of all that I took that day on my page later... 






Thanks!  You're a great photographer.


----------



## redtailgal (May 26, 2012)

Well, I hate that you dont have a color copy of it.  I wanted to use it to show the difference between various types of lack and white conversion.

maybe I'll find a good pic myself and do a lesson on it anyway.  If the photo challenges pic back up, might be able to do a black and white thing.


----------



## crazyland (May 28, 2012)

This is my favorite picture with no animals or my kids. I can't pic just one! No way, no how! 







We were on one of our many walks and I wanted to take pictures of this tree in the field. I liked how this turned out and really want it painted. I like that there is some depth to it. I also love it because it brings back memories of our walks in Germany. Not sure if I would change anything about it.

Something a little off kind of like this perhaps if I had it painted.






Or like this...


----------



## redtailgal (May 28, 2012)

nice pic!

I like the third modification best.


----------



## Fierlin (May 28, 2012)

The second is awesome.


----------



## Teeah3612 (May 31, 2012)

I took this picture of the sunrise this morning.






I see this sunrise every morning on the way to work. It always makes me smile. It is so peaceful! 

Some mornings the black angus cows are visible through the fog, but they were not down there this morning. I would like to get one with them in it. When the fog clears you can see the whole pasture with the barn, windmill, and farm house in the background. It is just a gorgeous place.


----------



## redtailgal (May 31, 2012)

Oh my..........that is stunning.  I wish I had taken that pic, lol.

That belongs in a frame on a wall...........


----------



## daisychick (May 31, 2012)

I  love sunrise and sunset pictures.    Here is one of my favorites that I have taken.  






Why did you take this picture?
I love sunsets and this one was unbelievable!  It almost looked like a forest fire, but was truly just the sunset.  
What do you like about this picture?
The colors and the darkness don't even look real they are so bold.
What would you change about this photo?
Nothing, I do wish I would of taken more as the sunset progressed.


----------



## daisychick (May 31, 2012)

I have to share one of my most favorite series of photos.    This was on a quick fishing trip in the mountains near where I live.  It was about 3 years ago.  My youngest son is so much like me and we just love being out in nature and the rivers and lakes around here.   I was sitting on the lake shore just watching him have fun in the water.   He spotted a trout and decided he would try to spear it with a stick.  This is how it went.

The mighty hunter stalks the prey, using caution and stealth.





He got one!!!!   The total surprise on his face just kills me.  





After the surprise wore off, he immediately turned smug and was totally confident in his hunting skills.


----------



## redtailgal (May 31, 2012)

lol daisy chick...........that was cute.  I needed a chuckle and your mighty hunter gave me just that!


----------



## Teeah3612 (May 31, 2012)

I have already ordered the print!



			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> Oh my..........that is stunning.  I wish I had taken that pic, lol.
> 
> That belongs in a frame on a wall...........


----------



## redtailgal (May 31, 2012)

lol, dont blame you.


----------



## Lothiriel (May 31, 2012)

_Why did you take that picture?_
Because red efts are simply adorable. 
_What do you like about it?_
I like the boldness of the red against the bright, fresh green. And I like the polka dots on the eft's side. And I like the texture of the moss on the tree root.
_What would you do differently, if anything?_
I would try to get a little closer to the eft... He was being such a stinker and would not be still! 





_Why did you take that picture?_
Because I love buttercups. 
_What do you like about it?_ 
I like that you can see the raindrops on the petals, and the focus is (amazingly) perfect so the grass behind the flower is quite blurred and the buttercup pops out at you.
_What would you do differently, if anything?_
Get a liiiiiiitle bit closer...


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 1, 2012)

oh a fire newt!  dont see those very often around here

and the flower is lovely!


----------



## crazyland (Jun 1, 2012)

Here are some of my other favs. 





This one of Hailey when she was 4. I wish her head was up just a tad. This is a German police motorcycle. 






I just love Lilie in this photo. 






I am a sucker for close-ups. I love to do them!






Like I said... I am a sucker for close-ups!






I took close to 100 photos of the robins this day. 












I just found this flower to be perfect.






I have this on my wall.






This is also on my wall.





I don't always go for clean kid shots either. I love the relaxed nature of this shot.






This is an all time fav of my girls.


This day was the perfect fall day... 











Of course I have more... baby photos and animal ones... I think each subject has it's own group. lol


----------



## secuono (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Jun 2, 2012)

I am SO loving this thread.........wonderful pics!

and those children are gorgeous children.........somebodies parents are gonna need a baseball bat to beat of the boy/girl friends in a few years.  The lil girl on the motorcycle is just beautiful, AND she looks like she could cause a ruckus!


----------



## crazyland (Jun 2, 2012)

Hahaha we have a baseball bat but we prefer to clean a rifle with a scope on it. Then they know that they don't have to be close for us to get them. 
Hailey is the most mild of the three but gives those boys a run for their money! She knows what she likes and they better give it to her. Lilie is all drama. Bo is the joker. All are patient with me when I have a camera! Lilie and Bo are always asking to have their photo taken.


----------



## Scooter75 (Nov 25, 2017)

Sorry I'm late to this party. 
Took this picture in Oban, Scotland about 5 years ago.
I waited about 10 minutes for clouds to roll in.


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 26, 2017)

GORGEOUS!!!!  Were you visiting Scotland?  I saw on another post you are in PA.


----------



## Scooter75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Yes, my mom is from Glasgow, I have family that we can stay with when on a visit. Visits don't happen too often.


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow! I would LOVE to go to Scotland!  I bet you got some other amazing shots there. 

I love to take photos, as well. Am always looking for a "framable" shot.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 26, 2017)

Why did you take the picture: I took this picture for two reasons, 1) it was very seldom that you could catch this guy (Grub) being still. 2) I love taking pictures of my animals when I am spending time with them. 
What did you like about it: He looks so majestic and content just watching over his herd. You can just see in the photo that he was born to be a guardian.
What would you do differently if anything: The only thing I would have done differently was to crop out the face behind him.


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 21, 2017)

This is my favorite (and most frequently stolen) Photo. Took it at a car show that my club threw in 2009 to raise funds for a local food bank just before Thanksgiving. To get the shot, I had my camera on the ground and was shooting blind. 

I love the monochromatic aspect of it with all the blue and white, and the shiny chrome. Plus, a bus is such an iconic piece of history that almost everyone has a story about one they owned or a friend owned or the like. Just the smiles people get when they see it is all I need.

If I were to retake this, I'd shoot it with a wider angle lens.


----------

